# Useful Dog Tricks



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Not sure if anyone's seen this, but this had me rolling. It's not a Havanse, but now I have a whole slew of ideas for tricks!


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for posting! That was so funny and entertaining. Jack Russell Terrier. He liked to pull and push stuff.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Too cute! I was looking for other tricks to teach Cass too!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jesse is absolutely amazing! I love watching his videos!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

OH yes I love this dog!!! I so wish we could all have a tricks class together!


----------

